# Josie Wales the Outlaw Cat



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

For the last few weeks, we have found our front door open and all the heat going out. Once I found my Rosie and Josie Wales on the front porch. I nearly paniced when I saw Rosie out, but she and Josie came running when I called. Then my hubby got up the courage to tell me that he had come home and found Rosie by the highway on the verge of stepping into the traffic. He of course paniced and went running and calling and all the time afraid that he would scare her and she would run from him. Well, of course he got to her. Since then we have been trying to keep the front door locked and to never use it. It is the old fashioned lock with a thumb lever over the hand grip. You puch down on the thumb lever and then push the door open. We thought that because it is an old house that the door was just not shutting well.

This morning as I innocently sat reading my newspaper and Josie Wales was in the window sill outside and crying to come in--I ignored her because I didn't want to get up just then. Immediately I felt cold air and looked up to see Josie in the living room. Mystery solved. I went out and got the paper and didn't relock the door. Thankfullly Rosie was still in bed with her daddy.

It is almost impossible to teach old people new tricks. We have never had a locked door in the day time and it is hard to remember to lock back. And two of the back doors are the new ones with a big lever on them--it is just a matter of time until Josie discovers how to open them. Then she can let herself in or out. This would be funny if not for Rosie. Anyone have any suggestions other than getting rid of Josie Wales?


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

Boy, can I relate with forgetting to lock the door! Maybe, leave sticky notes around the house asking, "Did you lock the door?"


----------



## TrishK (Nov 29, 2010)

If the mechanism is old and worn out or malfunctioning, not catching correctly, why not just install a new one? I have both a deadbolt on my door as well as a lock mechanism within the doorknob itself. I can set the knob to lock and when I close the door it is locked without having to do anything else to it. It could be also that you just need to adjust the whole thing within the door or even maybe just the striker on the frame as if it's shifted or come loose over time that could affect the door latching properly too. Good luck.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

You may just have to install new door latches that aren't susceptible to Josie Wales' winsome ways. Cats can be so amazing, huh? Clever, clever... Wish you could get that on camera!

My cat is still working on getting the regular turn-style door knobs open. She puts her paws on both sides and really works at it. She hasn't got quite enough grip, but she's still trying, and she's about 8 years old now.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Josie is working on the one to the bathroom. She doesn't like to be left out. I swear she is a velcro cat. She even gets in the shower with me--stands in the back and plays with the water. I would imagine that we will have to get a new door latch when I get back from Nashville.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

She's smart. I think she is trying to figure out how to get rid of the doggie....don't let her...haha


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

LuvCicero said:


> She's smart. I think she is trying to figure out how to get rid of the doggie....don't let her...haha


ound: That sneaky Josie!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

The first of the week, I hung a bell on the back door and ring it every time I put Rosie out. This afternoon I heard it ring and thought "oh what a smart dog, she has it already." It was Josie and she wanted out. Maybe Rosie will learn from her.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

You're in trouble with two little "smarty-pants" in the house!


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

New locks?


----------

